# Wandering in Europe



## User (22 Jun 2017)




----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2017)

Good luck and Bon Voyage.
Safe travels
Look forward to reading about your adventures,


----------



## gaz71 (22 Jun 2017)

Sounds like a good trip.Have a great time.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2017)

Have a fabulous time. I'm wildly envious.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Jun 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2017)

Have a great trip and be nice to those Frenchies and the Beyonders. (The Swiss will look after themselves anyway without being particularly offensive.)


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jun 2017)

Good luck OMG
Have a great time   
xx


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Jun 2017)

Enjoy, and look forward to your report..


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

Bon Voyage!!!!
Envious. Looking forward to your news and photos :-)


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

Have a great trip OMG 
Are you camping?


----------



## robjh (22 Jun 2017)

Geros kelionės (hope I've got that right!!).
Send us lots of reports of your progress.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2017)

Bon chance, cherie! Almost as excited about your adventures as my own little jaunt with the Fridays (Dunkerque on 1st July, then Ostend, Gent, Leuven, Maastricht, Eindhoven, back from Hook of Holland 8th). Looking forward to many fine words and pictures. Be liberal with the factor 50 (we both burn easy..). xx


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

Beautiful day to start an adventure!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

Happy Trails OMG,


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

Headwinds are a real joy-killer - like an endless hill with no view and no respite. Did you originally plan to return tomorrow or is this a result of a ghastly day on the road?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

Oh noes!
Headwinds are not for fighting :-(
Eat and sleep well and see what tomorrow brings.
What was your planned itinerary?


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear it all went pear shaped today. Tomorrow is another day, though. Learn from this one.

And yes, people are kind. That is one lesson I have learned from many thousands of miles of touring.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Jun 2017)

Glad to hear that


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2017)

How you feeling this morning?


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Jun 2017)

Has the wind died down? Is the day - and the outlook - any brighter?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jun 2017)

If you are still in Amiens. Check out the cathedral. Its stunningly beautiful.


----------



## robjh (24 Jun 2017)

Weather forecast for Amiens today





It looks windy, but blowing from the west.
Which way are you going?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jun 2017)

Looks good for heading on to Paris!


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Jun 2017)

Years ago (back in the summer of 2000 in fact) when I rode from Sussex to Istanbul I found myself trapped in an endless cycle of cold and rain and by the time I had reached Hungary I was sick of it. Instead of going home though, what I did was revise my route. Figuring (correctly) that I was only going to find more wet misery if I persisted on my present course, through Romania, I turned my handlebars straight south - made for Trieste and headed down the hot and sunny Dalmatian coast to Greece and approached Istanbul that way. The world is your oyster when you are on a bicycle. If there are headwinds you don't care to buck, turn them into tailwinds and go elsewhere!


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Jun 2017)

Take a day off; regroup, re-think, rest and look at your maps. You're 'Wandering in Europe' remember? All roads and avenues are open to you. Choose one you like.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jun 2017)

Been there done that with the day from hell (had a few I think). Hope weather, mind and body feel better ASAP.


----------



## damj (24 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4852824, member: 21629"]Last couple of hours before going to Dover. Will catch a 2am ferry to Dunkerque and will head to Paris. Should reach it in 2 days time. 

From Paris will go to Geneve and will spend few days in Switzerland. After Switzerland will go further. 

Got 3 bottles of SPF 50 suncream. 

Good luck for myself. Hopefully everything will be ok and I won't need to turn bicycle back home after the first night.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely awesome mate take it all in, absorb it. Take care

Edit after writing -

Ah should have read on, some really advice, keep going, you'll not regret it.


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2017)

@User21629 You OK? Nothing since Saturday...


----------



## StuAff (27 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4858476, member: 21629"]I said what I'll do. 

Back home. 
The weather on Saturday was absolute crap, very windy + no sun + rain. Met another cyclist at Dunkerque who was complaining about the weather and wind.
There was also a letter from HMRC for me so waiting for a checque now which will change all my holiday plans. No need for survival holiday.[/QUOTE]
Every cloud has a silver lining?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4858604, member: 21629"]And it was a big surprise to be caught by Google Maps car in the middle of nowhere. [/QUOTE]
As long as you weren't taking a crap at the time.


----------



## Globalti (17 Aug 2017)

By the way the funny red thing you photographed is a fire hydrant. You open it to reveal the outlets and valves.


----------

